# Best plow for quick mounting/dismounting



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Which full-function plow (up/down and power angle) is the easiest to get on and off a truck quickly? I ask because there are a lot of guys out there like me who want to put the plow on at 5am, do their own driveway, take the plow off and drive to work. Saving 10 minutes matters.

I currently have an older Snoway MT that takes about 5 minutes to mount and another 5 to remove. Sometimes it's longer if it doesn't want to line-up. Fischer, Boss, Western, Blizzard, Snoway all claim to have newer systems that "mount in a minute". But, which one is truly the easiest to line-up, hookup, and go?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Curtis claims to be the fastest mounting plow..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Boss v plow.


----------



## LJ Dave (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm brand new at this but I bought my Hiniker plow because it had a great looking, simple to use mounting system. My 2752 takes about 1-2 minutes to remove and about the same to attach. Very easy. Pull the quick connections on two electrical connections, put down the kick stand, pull a single lever and back out of it. Reverse that procedure to re-install. The lights and pump come off with the plow so no hydraulic connections to undo.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a western ultra mount


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

i have meyer, hiniker and western and love the western ultra mount...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a fisher minute mount II and a boss V RT3, I find the fisher faster.


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

Western ultra mount. It's so easy my wife can do it.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

We have a Snowdogg and Airflo plows. Snowdogg takes me about a min,
The AirFlo my record was 24 sec.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I would say an Ultra-mount.
I've seen the Boss system and like it but have never used it tto say yes or no.
I can put on my ultra-mount in 30 seconds from the time I get out of the truck. Does involve some manual labor but I think it's a simple system.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This thread helps the OP lots.......:laughing:

I just bought a Boss poly Vxt and it's pretty quick.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

My western ultra mount takes about a minute to hook up and just a little less than that to drop. Ive always been a western plow guy so I don't know about boss or fisher.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Fisher Minute Mount 2 will go on in under a minute.


----------



## LJ Dave (Nov 6, 2011)

Sounds like there is a lot of good equipment to choose from these days.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Our VXT well any boss with the smarthitch goes on in about 30-45 seconds once you do it 3 or 4 times.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

After reading some of these posts including mine, I should have started with what dealers are closest to you?
What will it matter if you buy a brand x plow that goes on and off nice and fast but the closest dealer is an hour away when you need parts.
Me running nothing but Western, I can hook our ultra mount plows up in no time because I'm used to them. The next guy down who has owned nothing but Boss plows can probably do the same. There are plenty of different plows that all have fast mount and dis-mount systems. I would look at what brands your nearest dealer carries.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

SnowMatt13;1342296 said:


> After reading some of these posts including mine, I should have started with what dealers are closest to you?
> What will it matter if you buy a brand x plow that goes on and off nice and fast but the closest dealer is an hour away when you need parts.
> Me running nothing but Western, I can hook our ultra mount plows up in no time because I'm used to them. The next guy down who has owned nothing but Boss plows can probably do the same. There are plenty of different plows that all have fast mount and dis-mount systems. I would look at what brands your nearest dealer carries.


X2 well said, also very important.


----------



## G&G Maintenance (Feb 7, 2009)

western ultramount, can be put on and off in about 30 seconds


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

blizzard power hitch 2. very fast


----------



## LevittPlow (Nov 14, 2011)

You use a Meyer for commercial plowing? I thought they were only for residential/home use?


----------

